# Residence Visa / Permit - Porto



## dkw (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi Everyone! I have a question to put to those of you who are familiar with Porto. 

To obtain a residence visa and temporary residence permit, can all paperwork be handled in Porto or are there some aspects that require me to go to Lisbon? Or is it best to just take care of all paperwork in Lisbon?


----------

